# Dripbox fun



## Ravynheart (21/4/16)

Hey guys. For those of us who have gotten the new Dripbox I'm sure that the question is, what exactly can one put on the stock atty to build good flavour builds, considering all the fun wires one can get. So, what has been used thus far on the stock atty by you great RBA experts? 

Personally, since I know this device works idealistic at 0.2 ohms, I'm tempted to make my own tiger wire and give that a try. I know most people are using other atty on this but is there hope for the stock atty? 

Opinions highly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenyZA (21/4/16)

I've always gotten the best flavor with twisteds and clapton. Airflow is also important for flavour, not only the build. Having the coils as close to the airflow as possible normally produces good flavour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart (12/5/16)

A bit of an update: anyone find builds with 316l stainless steel that don't get destroyed in two days?


----------



## Ernest (12/5/16)

Ravynheart said:


> A bit of an update: anyone find builds with 316l stainless steel that don't get destroyed in two days?



If your 316 SS coils only last two days it's not the build, but the juice.


----------



## Ravynheart (12/5/16)

Ernest said:


> If your 316 SS coils only last two days it's not the build, but the juice.


They are getting burnt out. I've used the same juice and same build then suddenly the coils began dying in two days instead of lasting two weeks


----------



## Jan (12/5/16)

Friend of mine did 2x 8 wraps 22g kanthal works stunning. Will do the same over the weekend (don't have 22g wire )


----------



## Ravynheart (12/5/16)

I've been told 26 gauge (which is all I have at the moment) isn't suitable and I need 24 gauge


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Ravynheart said:


> A bit of an update: anyone find builds with 316l stainless steel that don't get destroyed in two days?


For me SS lasts just as long as Kanthal. Just be careful when dry burning - if you go too hot the SS will break.

Nothing wrong with 26 g, should work perfectly well.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jan (12/5/16)

I tried 26g and I could not get the build low enough I got to 0.4 I think and the vapour production was not that great


----------



## Ernest (12/5/16)

Ravynheart said:


> They are getting burnt out. I've used the same juice and same build then suddenly the coils began dying in two days instead of lasting two weeks



Sorry I don't understand, but from what I can gather you are using 26g 316l SS on the dripbox, so at 60w that wire should be fine. How does it burn out? Do you have a pic of the dead coil?


----------



## Ravynheart (12/5/16)

Unfortunately I switched back to my rolo and threw out the old coils. I tried even a spaced 26 gauge 2.5di at 8 wraps. All I got was burnt cotton and a dead coil


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Jan said:


> I tried 26g and I could not get the build low enough I got to 0.4 I think and the vapour production was not that great


Most of my dual coil builds in BF drippers are with 27 and 28 g wire, between 0.45 and 0.6 ohms. On mech mods. Gives me lots of flavour and vapour. And fast ramp up times.

To my mind lower than 26 g wire for dual coils is meant for regulated mods where you can give it lots of power.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jan (12/5/16)

Andre said:


> Most of my dual coil builds in BF drippers are with 27 and 28 g wire, between 0.45 and 0.6 ohms. On mech mods. Gives me lots of flavour and vapour. And fast ramp up times.
> 
> To my mind lower than 26 g wire for dual coils is meant for regulated mods where you can give it lots of power.


Make sense but the dripbox is strange in that respect. It does not work with higher builds think that is why they supply it with a 0.2ohm coil

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Jan said:


> Make sense but the dripbox is strange in that respect. It does not work with higher builds think that is why they supply it with a 0.2ohm coil


Ah, that is strange. Maybe try Nichrome wire in it? Then you can use a higher gauge with lower resistance.


----------



## Cespian (12/5/16)

Jan said:


> Friend of mine did 2x 8 wraps 22g kanthal works stunning. Will do the same over the weekend (don't have 22g wire )



Hey bud... those posts holes are quite tiny... you sure it was 22 and not 24awg? Ive been running Dual 5 wrap 24g and thats already a super tight squeeze (Kanthal BTW). Getting some 24g N80 soon to try more wraps for better flavour and maintain resistance (dont want to build too high as this is a Mech after all and the oomph is diminished quickly).


----------



## Jan (12/5/16)

Well the label on the wire said 22g. Will hopefully let you know after the weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (12/5/16)

Jan said:


> Well the label on the wire said 22g. Will hopefully let you know after the weekend



Please do bud... might be worth investing in some 22g as well. Thanks


----------



## stevie g (12/5/16)

Ravynheart said:


> They are getting burnt out. I've used the same juice and same build then suddenly the coils began dying in two days instead of lasting two weeks


I run 28g SS at 70 watts and they last me longer than Kanthal, a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ravynheart (12/5/16)

How do you manage without toasting your cotton?


----------



## Ravynheart (12/5/16)

Let me rather ask this: what can I build with 26 gauge 316l stainless steel that won't burn my cotton to an oblivion and actually taste clean?


----------



## stevie g (12/5/16)

Ravynheart said:


> How do you manage without toasting your cotton?


 I parallel wrap.


----------



## Ravynheart (12/5/16)

Sprint said:


> I parallel wrap.


I've never done parallel wrap in my life. Is it possible with the Dripbox's atty?


----------



## Jan (14/5/16)

22g kanthal as promised. Ramp up is a tad slow but I like the overall vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CYB3R N1NJ4 (16/5/16)

The original coil heads were awesome. I battled to get the same build to do the same.
I found 28g kanthal dual parallel was quite good. 
Using SS now, only because resistance is lower so larger coil surface area is possible. 
Try a 24g dual 2mm at 8 wraps. Comes in at just under the 0.2ohm but is magic.


----------



## vaporbud77 (17/5/16)

@Ravynheart, you can also use twisted wire, works similar to parallel. I just find it easier to work with. 

Also a point made earlier is that the juice can also fry up the coil quicker 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (18/5/16)

Hey guys.. 

I will be getting the dripbox soon.. Any tips and tricks i could try kr juice recommendations 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravynheart (30/5/16)

Since I switched to 24g kanthal I haven't had any problems. Looks like the Dripbox abhors stainless steel.


----------



## Stevape;) (30/5/16)

So the Dripbox I got on Friday was claimed by HRH. Found 26g ss 3mm ID 6 wraps to work perfect on it. I will see how it holds up when she gives it back for a wick change

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (7/6/16)

If you want fun with your dripbox.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (7/6/16)

The coil is from an AIO coil so the leads were a bit messed up but the vape is worth it. You do have to squonk more often. We also did a dual build but I don't have the pics. 

Just take note that a dual build should be handled with great care and caution because it comes in at 0.13 ohm

Before I forget the notch coil wants a lot of airflow or you will burn your wick


----------



## stevie g (7/6/16)

Jan said:


> The coil is from an AIO coil so the leads were a bit messed up but the vape is worth it. You do have to squonk more often. We also did a dual build but I don't have the pics.
> 
> Just take note that a dual build should be handled with great care and caution because it comes in at 0.13 ohm
> 
> Before I forget the notch coil wants a lot of airflow or you will burn your wick


0.13 doesn't matter as it caps you at 60w.


----------



## Jan (7/6/16)

Sprint said:


> 0.13 doesn't matter as it caps you at 60w.


I am not a 100% sure about that can someone verify that as a fact?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Cespian (7/6/16)

Jan said:


> I am not a 100% sure about that can someone verify that as a fact?



As far as I know, the chip of the drip box will not fire any build under 0.2ohms. Despite the "possible" 60W cap, building anything below 0.2ohms will be quite dangerous. Considering a 0.2ohm build with your cells at 3.8V, you will require 19A from your cells (I = V/R). For safety purposes, follow the rules of using a mech and build according to battery spec rather than trusting a mass produced chip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (7/6/16)

I agree with all safety comments here, but in regards to the wattage question, if you take V (3.6) sqaured divide it by the resistance of 0.2 you already get over 60 watts (64.8), so it has built in volt regulation, to produce a 60 watt cap or the regulation doesn't work properly so that would worry me if its allowing you to fire less than 0.2 ...better just to stay out of the danger zone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (7/6/16)

Jan said:


> I am not a 100% sure about that can someone verify that as a fact?


http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-dripbox-starter-kit?variant=11471146117


----------



## Jan (7/6/16)

Being unsure about the safety is why I only did the one coil 0.25ohms and it is a really nice vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> I agree with all safety comments here, but in regards to the wattage question, if you take V (3.6) sqaured divide it by the resistance of 0.2 you already get over 60 watts (64.8), so it has built in volt regulation, to produce a 60 watt cap or the regulation doesn't work properly so that would worry me if its allowing you to fire less than 0.2 ...better just to stay out of the danger zone.


Always assume that the battery is fully charged so use 4.2V as your voltage in these calculations.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Always assume that the battery is fully charged so use 4.2V as your voltage in these calculations.



Yeah you're right, thanks, that way you'll get the upper value. So goes to show that even at this devices suggested resistance you're looking at 88 watts without regulation, which isnt leaving much headroom on a typical 18650...so you're relying on the chip to do its job straight off the bat.

*edit cause my fat fingers cant type numbers on a cell screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (8/6/16)

That was a harsh disagree rating I got

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (8/6/16)

Jan said:


> That was a harsh disagree rating I got



I found it hard to disagree with you asking if something was factual or not 

/maybe a missclick

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## isiemoe (10/6/16)

Hi guys I hope I'm posting in the correct thread but could someone please advise me on a build for my dripbox I want something that's going to give me dense clouds and I've got 24 gauge kanthal


----------



## Cespian (10/6/16)

isiemoe said:


> Hi guys I hope I'm posting in the correct thread but could someone please advise me on a build for my dripbox I want something that's going to give me dense clouds and I've got 24 gauge kanthal



*Using 24g Kanthal:*
5 wraps
3mm ID
Spaced
Dual 

Should be around 0.24ohm's, works very well for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ravynheart (10/6/16)

@isiemoe even 24 gauge at 5 wraps in 2.5mm diameter spaced gives great flavour and vapour. It's what I found works best for me.


----------



## isiemoe (10/6/16)

Thanks @Cespian and @Ravynheart will try it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (11/6/16)

Does the 24g ramp up fast enough on the dripbox?


----------



## Ravynheart (11/6/16)

@Raslin yes it does. Even with it being spaced. The Dripbox gives a strong power output.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

